# Cup North - Manchester Coffee Festival 4th/5th Nov



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://www.cupnorth.co.uk

So are people going , alot of Northern people on here, shirley some must be going .

I'll be there on Saturday if anyone wants to catch up.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've not bought tickets yet but we'll probably be there Saturday.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dan1502 said:


> I've not bought tickets yet but we'll probably be there Saturday.


Drop me your number again , but good to catch up.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking at Going Saturday - I will be easy to spot as the only person over 40


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Looking at Going Saturday - I will be easy to spot as the only person over 40


No you won't...

I'm there on Saturday as well









Must dig out my CFUK t-shirt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Looking at Going Saturday - I will be easy to spot as the only person over 40


No you wont be , drop me a pm and swap numbers if want .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Even some Southerners will be there (count us in)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.cupnorth.co.uk
> 
> So are people going , alot of Northern people on here, shirley some must be going .
> 
> I'll be there on Saturday if anyone wants to catch up.


Disappointingly, I'm not there this year, the timings just didn't quite work out. It should be okay for next year, although a lot can happen in a year. I'm disappointed not to be catching up with Forum members, especially you boots, and at the lost opportunity to wear my forum T-shirt with pride.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> No you wont be , drop me a pm and swap numbers if want .


I should have said over 50 - but a checked shirt and a man bag takes 10 years off me


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Even some Southerners will be there (count us in)


And disappointed not to catch up with you, too, Glenn.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Same, but there's always London in 6 months 









p.s my coffee studio is almost ready...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep, I'll definitely be there with Cleo - and look forward to visiting your coffee studio.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Looking at Going Saturday - I will be easy to spot as the only person over 40


not the only one


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought a ticket for Saturday, will see if I can guess which one of you is which







do you know of a good place to grab a cup of coffee there?


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

we're running the SCA UK Cuptasters championships again, I'll be there both days running the show now that i'm the head honcho, stop by and say hi.

also, I'm bringing beer for the Brubecaie comp, selling it for charity, a saison with ethiopian natural espresso in it.......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Aha, I knew you lurked here







(thank you!)

Will be there this weekend and will say hi.

For anyone who hasn't met me yet - I'm easy to spot

CFUK t-shirt, coffee in one hand and a camera on an R-strap dangling by my side (or pressed up against my nose)

Mrs CFUK will be there too - probably wearing her CFUK t-shirt also


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

matisse said:


> we're running the SCA UK Cuptasters championships again, I'll be there both days running the show now that i'm the head honcho, stop by and say hi.
> 
> also, I'm bringing beer for the Brubecaie comp, selling it for charity, a saison with ethiopian natural espresso in it.......


Beer...great!


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Glenn said:


> ...For anyone who hasn't met me yet - I'm easy to spot
> 
> CFUK t-shirt, coffee in one hand and a camera on an R-strap dangling by my side ...


I'll try to spot you and say hi if successful. what size t-shirt is it







?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's an L









But don't look for me above the crowd, I'm not that tall!


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Glenn said:


> It's an L
> 
> 
> 
> ...










, ok will concentrate on the logo







I aim to be there around 11am


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

More than likely will be tomorrow Green coat looking very lost


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Make sure to say hi to the Curve duo! They've taken some SERIOUSLY tasty treats with them!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Make sure to say hi to the Curve duo! They've taken some SERIOUSLY tasty treats with them!


They certainly have.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Currently sat, caffeined out. Got a bagful of stuff and waiting for my lift home.

Good to put faces to names and bump into Glenn and Nadine again.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

was great to meat Glen, Rhys and boots and try some great coffee from different roasters as well, good event, looking forward to next year


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope yall saw me this morning at cup tasters


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> was great to meat Glen, Rhys and boots and try some great coffee from different roasters and as well, good event, looking forward to next year
> 
> View attachment 30022


Nice,agree it was a good day.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

scottomus said:


> Hope yall saw me this morning at cup tasters


I think sooooo, next year forum members will be obliged to wear top hats with CFUK written on them -to identify themselves


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Really great to bump into (in no particular order) jimbojohn55, Stevied62, Rhys, Mrboots2u, Beanedict and I'm sure others I have forgotten to mention.

There was some lovely coffee being served today, and a whole host of roasters to revisit tomorrow.

There was a high percentage of trade people there, maybe outnumbering the general public.

If you're at a loose end tomorrow, visit from 1000 - tickets are available on the door

We'll be there for a couple of hours before heading back to London, fully caffienated

@Phil104 - you were missed today - although @Rhys was sporting his Coffee Forums UK T-shirt

It looks like we will be re-ordering them for 2018 - so no excuses for not wearing them to next years' event.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm there tomorrow, just easier to get to the airport,I have a problem only allowed 5KG carry on.Anyone else be there


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds as if it was as good as ever - and I'm pleased to hear that Rhys kept Glenn and Nadine company wearing the Forum T- with caffeinated pride. Pictures from the day?


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

It was my first time attending with jimbojohn55

Well worth a visit

I was overdosed on coffee!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Keep an eye out for Carivettii spent a lot of time talking through the Nuova Simonelli gear they sell and the beans they roast - was interesting to see the mythos 2 working with its portafilter holder / scales on - and best tip of the show was their microlot Columbian - but they only had a few bags so be quick

:exit:If its all gone then try Atkinsons Honduras - it was exceptional


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> - and best tip of the show was their microlot Columbian - but they only had a few bags so be quick
> 
> :exit:If its all gone then try Atkinsons Honduras - it was exceptional


Noticed you bagged something from Climpsons? Which one?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Syenitic said:


> Noticed you bagged something from Climpsons? Which one?


Climpson estate single origin Ethiopian Espresso - tried it with milk and without at the show and was greatly impressed

https://climpsonandsons.com/collections/coffee/products/climpson-estate


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I'll be there today for my first time, looking forward to trying out new roasters.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

oh yeah don't pay £10 to park - its free in the side streets 3min walk away


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

shame I couldn't make this due to family commitments, would have been nice to meet up

was there anything new, interesting or controversial to report back on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phobic said:


> shame I couldn't make this due to family commitments, would have been nice to meet up
> 
> was there anything new, interesting or controversial to report back on?


Controversial ? There was the Duck Dog , and you could buy the cake.

Lots of coffee being made. No fist fights, not divorces.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Back home after a great weekend in Manchester.

I attended the festival both days - but only for about 2 hours today as we covered all the stalls yesterday.

Nothing controversial as such that I came across

Standard of coffee was probably higher than LCF - due to the fact that baristas had more time to prepare the coffee

Today's hghlights

Esmeralda Geisha from Origin was super clean

Climpson & Sons Single Origin Guatemala shone in milk and was equally as good as an espresso

Heart & Graft Miriam Perez as a Piccolo was superb - shot pulled by Dhan Tamang (5 time UK Latte Art Champion). As filter it was superb also.

Curve Coffee had a lovely brew - I cannot recall the name - but it was juicy and clean

Oh, and I bought the first copy of Coffeeography from Steve Leighton (Has Bean) straight after UKBC Champ Dale Harris pulled me a shot of his coffee he's taking to WBC

All in all a good day


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Curve Coffee had a lovely brew - I cannot recall the name - but it was juicy and clean


Ethiopian Kochere by any chance? The other was a Colombian. I got chatting to the lovely lady making the V60's and copied her recipe/grind settings and made one earlier as I bought a bag. Was definitely juicy and clean.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Keep an eye out for Carivettii spent a lot of time talking through the Nuova Simonelli gear they sell and the beans they roast - was interesting to see the mythos 2 working with its portafilter holder / scales on - and best tip of the show was their microlot Columbian - but they only had a few bags so be quick


I was having a really good chat with Angharad who was impressed that I could pronounce her name, after she recognised mine (I've used Carvetii as my go to roaster for a while now). She quickly pushed a cup of water into my hand after I told her how many espressos I'd had up to then. Said come back for more if I needed it









Can't say I noticed the Mythos 2, they looked like normal Clima-Pros to me. Had a lovely SO espresso while chatting.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I think I may have had too many espresso shots there... Also, really not sure what to think about natural processing, tried it first time at the event. Thanks @Glenn for a welcoming chat.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just nabbed a bag of La Fortuna from Carvetii. They've not got much left so thought I'd drop them an email.

Something to look forward to since I've near enough finished my LSOL


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ended up there on Sunday, as a mate of mine happened to mention it. Only went for a couple of hours but had some delicious coffee and saw some fancy machines.

Girlfriends enjoyed the tea and hot chocolate!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Picked these up on Sunday


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

I got a few bags like that not sure how to store them to be honest I seem to have loads of beans at the moment I must drink more ☕


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Only option is vacuum sealer then freeze.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stevied62 said:


> I got a few bags like that not sure how to store them to be honest I seem to have loads of beans at the moment I must drink more ️


I freeze I don't vaccination seal


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Stevied62 said:


> I got a few bags like that not sure how to store them to be honest I seem to have loads of beans at the moment I must drink more ☕


If you need help drinking them all up, I can certainly volunteer


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Jony said:


> Picked these up on Sunday ...


Please let me know what do you think about the one on the right, Guatemala La Esperanza from Django. I got it too. Just trying to compare people's tastes and see where they match.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

This will be my first Cup North, looking forward to it, can't miss me I am disabled, walk rather slowly with a stick, am over 50 with a blue puffer jacket and a ruck sack for all the freebies!!!! Hope to meet other coffee nuts on the Saturday.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

mark8805 said:


> This will be my first Cup North, ....


Hi Mark, I think most people talk about cup north on this thread:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?46711-Cup-North-Worth-Going

will be on a look out and say hi if I spot you


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Beanedict said:


> Hi Mark, I think most people talk about cup north on this thread:
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?46711-Cup-North-Worth-Going
> 
> will be on a look out and say hi if I spot you


That was the post I looked at before coming to this one, so thanks anyway, more interested in the CFUK car park, with being disabled looking to park as close as possible, went down last Sunday for a recce and there was a Harry Potter exhibition on so did see the 'Hi-Viz brigade' touting for business at £10 a pop, stopped and asked how much, next official one I could find was Cup North car park @£5.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

@mark8805, hope you get in OK on the day, I'll be walking.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Beanedict said:


> @mark8805, hope you get in OK on the day, I'll be walking.


How did you get my name in green, noticed this on a number of posts and been trying to find out how you do it, thanks,

Mark.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Type an @before any forum member's name and it will alert that forum member s/he's been mentioned. It will be highlighted in green in the post in which it's been inserted. Don't leave a space between the @ and forum member's name.

E.G @The Systemic Kid


----------

